# GM has kinda opened their eyes to marketing look what i found!!



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

look what i ran across on a wedsite!! sorry its turned side ways. this is good for us!
alot better than that commercial that they never ran!

German engineering better watch out!!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is not the re designed version so I do t think it's true.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Where did you find that, Nellie? It looks pretty good.

H3LLON3ARTH - What do you mean?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> Where did you find that, Nellie? It looks pretty good.
> 
> H3LLON3ARTH - What do you mean?




it was a advertisement in the upper right corner of the page, when i was searching youtube for something unrelated!!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nellie said:


> German engineering better watch out!!!


What do you mean? The engine is German Engineered.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

He means VW better watch out. And the engine was designed in Italy, assembled in Germany.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nellie said:


> it was a advertisement in the upper right corner of the page, when i was searching youtube for something unrelated!!!


Haha that brings up a completely separate issue - Big Brother is watching us surf and giving us relevant ads


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Haha that brings up a completely separate issue - Big Brother is watching us surf and giving us relevant ads


Most my car commercials on YouTube were Cruze or Chevy in general. ECO end tunnel, 10 airbags platform jump and the dirty white CTD where they held a napkin up to the exhaust are revved with no soot on the napkin. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I really don't think they are marketing this car worth a ****. At least in my area I have yet to see that commercial. I see them pushing the Malibu hard on Facebook and on TV. I am willing to bet there are a lot of people out there looking for a diesel car that have no idea that Chevy offers a diesel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I really don't think they are marketing this car worth a ****. At least in my area I have yet to see that commercial. I see them pushing the Malibu hard on Facebook and on TV. I am willing to bet there are a lot of people out there looking for a diesel car that have no idea that Chevy offers a diesel.


It's like the Mercury Marauder but without the leather jacket. I never knew they existed till I accidentally found one looking for a Crown Vic LX Sport. It was marked as Grand Maquis with aftermarket wheels and priced accordingly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I have not seen a single TV commercial for the Cruze TD. Strange since it's one of the few American cars that can win sales from a foreign car maker.

Also...I saw a Mercury Marauder the other day and it looked great. That was FOMOCO's answer to the Impala SS of the year. Fond memories.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Interesting to see what the sales were for November. I am just worried GM is going to give up on it without really giving it a chance. It is a **** of a first try to go after a market dominated by VW. There are still a lot of people out there that want a diesel from an American car company that probably have no idea it exists. It would also be interesting to see what GM projected the sales at.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Interesting to see what the sales were for November. I am just worried GM is going to give up on it without really giving it a chance. It is a **** of a first try to go after a market dominated by VW. There are still a lot of people out there that want a diesel from an American car company that probably have no idea it exists. It would also be interesting to see what GM projected the sales at.


I heard the number 10000 as being projected sales but not sure if that was over 1 year or two. I think they also ordered 10000 of the 2.0 engines. Someone else more "in the know" can probably chime in here.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I have not seen the clean diesel commercial since last summer. Around southwestern Michigan, I've seen Regular @ $3.04 and Diesel @ $3.84. So That may explain why
no ads are running in our local market.

I'd still like to know why the price of diesel does not fluctuate.

Ken


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> I have not seen the clean diesel commercial since last summer. Around southwestern Michigan, I've seen Regular @ $3.04 and Diesel @ $3.84. So That may explain why
> no ads are running in our local market.
> 
> I'd still like to know why the price of diesel does not fluctuate.
> ...



I never see any commercials either. Lately it seems like diesel has been close to a whole dollar per gallon more than gas at times. I always pay over $4 for diesel around here.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I haven't seen a commercial for the Cruze at all. Just Malibu and Sonic.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol this is not GM marketing. You probably have cookies and files saved from looking up the Cruze diesel yourself. This is how advertising is done in the internet now. It shows up based on products you have looked at. I was looking at gopro cameras all week and banners for gopros started showing up on multiple websites. 

Don't get too excited. This is all just based on your browser history, cookies, and temporary files

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Youngstown News, Chevy Cruze has best-ever November sales - Newswatch


----------

